# How to make this plaque?



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

My boss was showing me a plaque for displaying golf bag tags from various courses he has played and was asking me how the attached sample was made. It looks to me like it must have been done on a CNC so I thought I would seek out CNC experts to see if they can confirm. I don't have a CNC to make him one.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

I think that's a fair assumption. And you'd need all the bag tags to get accurate measurements so it's not like you can leave blanks for future courses. Nice plaque, too.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't have a clue about how big those tags really are or how big the plaque is. However, I think you could trace around each of the tags and and freehand rout the recesses. The green hole and flag can be added on to the flat surface. The tag shapes don't look that difficult.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Not having a CNC, I would trace around each tag with a fine pencil, set my scroll saw table to about 3 degrees, install a .010 thick blade, and cut each area out. The waste from the blade thickness and the slight tilt of the blade would allow each tapered plug to sit lower in the hole, depending on the angle of the saw table (experiment to find exact angle for desired depth). Then glue each plug back in, recessed to the desired depth. When the glue is dry, sand the back of the board flat. For this to work you have to make each cut in the same direction so that the front side of the plug is slightly larger in diameter than the back side. Which way you tilt the table will determine the direction of cut to achieve this.

Charley


----------



## richjh (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I will pass this info along to my boss.

Rich


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Could be done the same way you would do an inlay. Use a router inlay set, setting your depth to accommodate the tag. Labor intensive but possible.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Yeah, I don't think CNC was involved at all, unless a hobbyist did it. I just don't see the time involved in setting up a CNC machine being worth the money from it, unless there was a quite high cost involved. Very limited market.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

JOAT said:


> Yeah, I don't think CNC was involved at all, unless a hobbyist did it. I just don't see the time involved in setting up a CNC machine being worth the money from it, unless there was a quite high cost involved. Very limited market.


Actually Theo this could be offered for sale at local courses and have basic prices for the plaque in several sizes. Then a price for each hole to be cut as they acquire the tokens. You would build up your cut file library as people brought new tokens to you and the file can be used over and over again. Customer would bring the plaque and token to you then pick it up after you cut the pocket and install the new token.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Garyk said:


> Could be done the same way you would do an inlay. Use a router inlay set, setting your depth to accommodate the tag. Labor intensive but possible.


An offset template would have to be made for use with the inlay kit but this would be one way to cut the pockets. For tokens of the same shape and size you would save the time involved to make the template.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, Rich.

Your plaque gave me an idea. Hope to use it as inspiration for some medals.


----------

